# Topics > Smart things >  Samsung Dream Doghouse, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Crufts 2015- Samsung Dream Doghouse 

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> You can visit the Samsung Dream Doghouse on the Samsung Stand at Crufts 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung builds high-tech dream doghouse with a pup spa"
Samsung steps away from smartphones for a moment to design a fancy doghouse stocked with a treadmill, tablet and pooch-size pool.

by Amanda Kooser
March 5, 2015

----------

